# Christmas presents for our Son.



## RonB (Dec 6, 2020)

Some of you may remember that I made a for our Son's birthday earlier this year. I had planned to make a knife rack and a napkin holder as well, but ran out of time. So, I made the rack and holder for Christmas. I used the same woods, but did not try to match the pattern, and I did sneak in some cherry for the rack. 
The rack will hold knives up to 8" on the front and 9.5" on the back. The demo knife in the photo is just a practice blank for when I get the time to start playin' with steel again...


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 6, 2020)

Are you adopting 50+ year old sons by any chance?  

Very nice work, and a very special gift.


----------



## RonB (Dec 6, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Are you adopting 50+ year old sons by any chance?
> 
> Very nice work, and a very special gift.



Sorry, but we like our empty nest...


----------



## Moooza (Dec 7, 2020)

Stunning! How did you embed the magnets?


----------



## RonB (Dec 7, 2020)

Moooza said:


> Stunning! How did you embed the magnets?



Thanks! The vertical board is two boards glued together. Before gluing, I routed a groove big enough to accept the magnets on the inside of each board and glued the magnets in place on each board so my Son can use both sides. Cheap Amazon magnets will not work because they do not have enough holding power through 1/8" of wood. I found what I needed at K&J Magnetics, but they were expensive...


----------

